# WorkSafe BC Accident Investigation Video



## BC WetCoast (Dec 1, 2007)

This accident was discussed earlier, but here is the video of the WorkSafe BC accident investigation. Apologies if it was already linked and I missed it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji_-m_ylq10&feature=related


----------



## clearance (Dec 1, 2007)

I think it may have been but whatever, thanks. I was told that they figure the guys glove was caught and he was pulled in. The Hydro rep talked to us about it and said not to wear leather gloves around chippers. We were all wearing the cheap chainsaw gloves, except our young groundsman who was wearing leather gloves. I gave him some proper gloves, they will rip away from your hand, the leather gloves, not so. Anyways, I figure there was a little more to it than just that myself.


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 3, 2007)

Jeez, what's next? Now we can't even wear a pair of decent leather gloves around a chipper?


----------



## RedlineIt (Dec 3, 2007)

Is it just me, or has WorkSafeBC got the "Feed and Reverse Bar" shown as working in the opposite way in actually does?

Typical, really. No clue.

As to the gloves, rubberized elastic fabric gloves are far more preferrable than leather gloves with an open, snaggable gauntlet around your wrist, not just for chipping but for almost everything we do.


RedlineIt


----------



## clearance (Dec 3, 2007)

RedlineIt said:


> Is it just me, or has WorkSafeBC got the "Feed and Reverse Bar" shown as working in the opposite way in actually does?
> 
> Typical, really. No clue.
> 
> ...



Yeah, thats how them gloves are correctly described. Wolf, the Hydro guy gave us a good demonstration, he grabbed the glove sleeve with one finger and pulled sideways, the glove would not pull off and the groundsman had a hard time getting his hand away. This is the best guess of what happened to the poor dude in the show. They figure a stub on a branch caught his glove and pulled him, he was off balance and instead off hitting the reverse bar he tried to free his hand from the feed roller.


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 4, 2007)

I guess we need to start chipping naked.

I'm not trying to joke around here but when is it going to end? Heck, i've had branches catch the pockets of my jeans-should i lose the jeans? Everything we do can become dangerous-we need to know how to react to the danger. When i get snagged you better be sure i'm grabbing for the reverse bar pretty darn quick! What was this guy doing with the hand that wasn't snagged? Sorry clearance, but i'm not going to give up my winter gloves.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 5, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> I guess we need to start chipping naked.
> 
> I'm not trying to joke around here but when is it going to end? Heck, i've had branches catch the pockets of my jeans-should i lose the jeans? Everything we do can become dangerous-we need to know how to react to the danger. When i get snagged you better be sure i'm grabbing for the reverse bar pretty darn quick! What was this guy doing with the hand that wasn't snagged? Sorry clearance, but i'm not going to give up my winter gloves.



Z-133 has a shall not for gauntleted gloves, though I think it also involves people reaching into the feed tray to push stuff in instead of lifting it from behind. Multiple breakdowns in safety SOP.

Pants and coat pockets are easier for the worker to deal with then being caught at the end of the arm. You become unbalanced and tend to move towards the causal force. Like martial arts, a small force to a wrist or ankle can make the persom move in a way they do not want to.


----------



## lxt (Dec 5, 2007)

I dont know about the self feeders & gaunlets being dangerous, suppose it exists!! however I remember back in 1990 I was throwing a piece of sycamore which had varying lengths of branch stubs in to the orange company`s drum chipper while wearing their hooded sweatshirt, stub caught the cuff of that hoody & slammed my shoulder off the side of the feed chute resulting in a torn rotorcuff!!

I have never had a problem with the self feeders, think there way safer than the chuck n ducks!!! but have great respect for all of them, even when I work on em & know I have the keys in my pocket, batt disconnected, etc... I still use caution "the mind will have you thinkin about being chipped" too scary!!!

LXT.........


----------



## Tekko (Dec 5, 2007)

That WSBC vid is old, seen it multiple times over i think a year.


----------

